# Painted Plexiglas tank backgound



## adamrehard (Dec 28, 2009)

Just an idea that popped into my head. Instead of using paint on the tank to add a background, why not paint a sheet of Plexiglas cut tho the back of your tank size, and attach it instead. If you don't like the color you can just take it off and get another sheet of Plexiglas and repeat.


----------



## Evan (Aug 13, 2009)

you can do that but you will always have some what of a haze. I like to get 1ich thick cork board from hoppy lobby and cut to fit the inside of the back wall and staple moss, ferns to it and it will all grow in spreading across the back and by then the staples will be rusted out./


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you want a dark background, rather then the plexiglas effort...get dark window tint at WalMart and put it one; quick, easy and nice fix 
If you want *color* use construction paper


----------

